# swap unused ? [solved]

## Mgiese

hi alle,

als ich die KDE Process Tabelle(ksysguard) startete, musste ich feststellen das von meinen 650mb swap / 0 bytes in use waren...

in meiner fstab stand und steht immernoch folgendes : 

/dev/hda2		none		swap		sw			0 0

soweit sogut, habe dann versucht mit mkswap /dev/hda2 den swap neu zuzuweisen... nach nun ca 20 mins sind immerhin 4kb swap in use.. nun meine eigendliche frage : wie kann ich dafür sorgen dass ich nun nicht andauernt mkswap /dev/hda2 nach dem booten eingeben muss ? in der x86-quick install anleitung habe ich alles der reihenfolge nach gemacht, also erst mkswap /dev/hda2 und dann swapon /dev/hda2...

was ich ausserdem NICHT verstehe ist : wenn ich mkswap /dev/hda2 benutze um die partition zu einem swapbereich zu machen, wozu brauche ich dann noch swapon ? swapon sagt dem system wo in welcher partiotion geswapt wird oder ?

wenn ich swapon /dev/hda2 ausführe kommt : device or ressource busy ...., wieso wird der swap benutzt nachdem ich mkswap /dev/hda2 ausführe ? muss danach nicht noch swapon benutzt werden ?  mfg

----------

## pir187

dass du 0byte swap brauchst, heißt nicht, dass da was nicht stimmt. wenn dein rechner genug ram hat, braucht er nicht swappen, ganz einfach.

diese fehlermeldung kommt vielleicht, weil dein swap-space gemountet ist, wenn du 

```
swapon /dev/hda2
```

 benutzt?

auf meinem sys habe nur bei der inst mal 

```
swapon
```

 und 

```
mkswap
```

 genutzt, seit dem läuft das. ich glaube ich habe auch ganz selten mal genutzten swap-space...

mfg, pir187

----------

## SinoTech

1. Linux nutzt den RAM weit aus besser als Windows. Es wird daher oft vorkommen, das wenn du genug RAM zur Verfügung hast, das der SWAP gar nicht benutzt wird.

2. "swapon" sagt dem System das auf diese Partition geswapt wird.

Solltest dir dazu auch mal die manpages ansehen

```

$ man swapon

$ man mkswap

```

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Ansonsten hilft auch manchmal die Suchfunktion ... : Linux Memory Management or 'Why is there no free RAM?' (bzw. warum wird nicht geswapped)

----------

## Mgiese

ok das der swap nicht benutzt wird, wenn er nicht gebraucht wird ist verstaendlich(4me) aber

wenn ich mein system neu starte ist der swap = 0 kb gross. wenn ich dann aber mkswap /dev/hda2 ausfuehre, wird der swap benutzt , ich dachte das mkswap dazu da ist auf der genannten partition ein swap filesystem anzulegen... und swapon /dev/hda2 festlegt das, das OS /dev/hda2 als swap benutzt.. was verstehe ich den falsch ?  :Embarassed:   :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## firefly

was steht in /proc/swaps nach dem system start ??

gruß

firefly

----------

## Mgiese

ist die genannte datei leer (0bytes) auch nach dem ausführen von mkswap /dev/hda2 ist /proc/swap 0 bytes gross, ABER ich seh grade das ich 118 MB swap in use habe nachdem mein pc 12 stunden nach reboot an war, nicht das ich da nur was missverstanden habe *confused*  :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## firefly

das /proc verzeichniss ist kein reguläres verzeichniss. Die darin enthaltenen "dateien" werden vom kernel "generiert" und haben deswegen keine dateigröße im normalen sinne(die werden von ls und co immer als 0Byte Dateien angezeigt).

su kannst aber darauf zugreifen wie auf eine normale datei.

und /proc/swaps hätte folgenden ähnlichen inhalt(wenn es eine swap-partition verwendet wird):

```
Filename     Type        Size     Used     Priority

/dev/hda6 partition     409616     2660     -1
```

EDIT: Die Use-spalte gibt an wieviel von der Swap-partition verwendet wird.

Wenn keine swap-partition aktiv wäre, dann wäre die datei wirklich leer.

gruß

firefly

----------

## Mgiese

also die datei ist leer auch wenn ich sie als root aufmache steht nichts drin... komisch ist eben nur, das mit der process manager was anderes sagt : 

140mb used 500 mb free ... gibt es evl noch eine andere datei in der der swap angezeigt wird ? evl wegen einem anderen baselayout ?  mfg

----------

## Mgiese

nun habe ich nochmal rebootet und festgestellt das der swap benutzt wird, wenn viel zu tun ist  :Very Happy: , was ich nun aber nicht verstehe wieso die datei leer ist /proc/swaps, kann das evl doch an einem anderen baselayout liegen ? mfg

----------

## Pegasus87

Wie stark die swap benutzt werden soll, kannst du übrigens mit sysctl einstellen:

```

sysctl vm.swappiness = 90

```

ist bei mir eingestellt, heißt 90%

Wenn du das nicht bei jedem Neustart wieder neu machen willst, kannste das in die /etc/sysctl.conf eintragen.

----------

## SinoTech

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> nun habe ich nochmal rebootet und festgestellt das der swap benutzt wird, wenn viel zu tun ist , was ich nun aber nicht verstehe wieso die datei leer ist /proc/swaps, kann das evl doch an einem anderen baselayout liegen ? mfg

 

In der Datei "/proc/swaps" sind Partitionen eingetragen die zum swappen genutzt werden. Das System liest diese beim booten aus der "/etc/fstab" aus:

```

/dev/hda2     none     swap     sw     0 0

```

Wenn bei dir "/proc/swaps" leer ist, fehlt dir evtl. der Eintrag in der fstab !? und es wird nicht auf die extra Partition geswapped sondern nach "/tmp" (Wobei ich mir da jetzt nicht sicher bin).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Mgiese

in meiner FSTAB ist folgendes :

swap :

/dev/hda2     none   swap   sw     0    0

und tmp :

none     /dev/shm      tmpfs       defaults  0 0

keine ahnung was daran falsch sein könnte, kann mir evl einer von euch erklären was die zahlen hinter den eintragen bedeuten ? <dumb/pass> sagt mir nix....zumindest wäre ja ein swappen nach /tmp eine erklaerung fuer die leere /etc/swaps, aber wieso ist dann /tmp zufällig genauso gross wie meine swap partition ?

thx a lot

----------

## Mgiese

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

> Wie stark die swap benutzt werden soll, kannst du übrigens mit sysctl einstellen:
> 
> ```
> 
> sysctl vm.swappiness = 90
> ...

 

danke für diesen tipp. aber eine frage dazu noch : wenn ich 90% swap einstelle , dann rattert der ja bei 600 mb andauernd auf der HDD ? ist das den sinnvoll wenn linux den speicher sogut verwaltet ? MFG

----------

## musv

nee, isses nicht. Swap sollte wirklich nur dann benutzt werden, wenn das Sytem den "zusätzlichen" Ram tatsächlich benötigt.

Wenn ich meinen Rechner neuboote, steht 3 Stunden später bei Swap auch noch eine dicke fette Null drin. Öffne ich dagegen 20xxx Programme, lassen den Rechner dazu noch 2 Wochen laufen, dann ist 1. der Ram voll ausgenutzt (1GB), 2. der Swap mit ca. 500 mb belegt. Und 3. steht auch bei Cached 'ne anschauliche Zahl drin. 

Bedeutet im Klartext: Das System schreibt erstmal den Speicher voll und was dann nur selten benötigt wird, wird auf Platte ausgelagert, um bei Bedarf schneller wieder an die Daten heranzukommen als bei einem Neustart des Programms. Ist also Schwachsinn, die Platte unter Dauerlast rödeln zu lassen, nur um den Ram frei zu halten.

----------

## longinus

Je nach Größe des Speichers und installierten (aktiven) Packeten kann man imho auch manchmal ganz auf SWAP verzichten, würde jetzt mal ganz grob (ohne Garantie!) sagen wann man auf Swap verzichten könnte:

System ohne grafische Oberfläche und wenigen aktiven Deamons, keine oder wenige Netzwerkklienten 256 - 512 MB

System mit grafischer Oberfläche und vielen aktiven Daemons/Programmen, etliche Netzwerkklienten 1,5 - 2 GB

Natürlich ist das von vielen anderen Aspekten abhängig, ein System im 24 Stunden Betrieb, bringt mit SWAP Datei ein bisschen ein 'sichereres Gefühl'  :Smile: 

----------

## Mgiese

gelösst, habe 512 mb swap bei 256mb speicher, problem ist aber mittlerweile erledigt, VIELEN DANK an ALLE mfg

----------

